# 13sec or faster 200sx url?



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

I remember a long time ago I came across a website with a black 200sx SE-R that was heavily modified and could hit 11 second quarter mile runs and had videos of it to prove it. But unfortunately I've formatted my computer and lost the videos and the website and was wondering if anyone still had it. All I remember was that it was apart of nissanpower.com If anyone still has the URL please tell me. Thanks. Or If anyone has any proof (video, photos,website) that a 200sx could can be faster than 13 seconds in the quarter mile, that'd be greatly appreciated as well, as my friend believes that 200sx's will never be fast. Ever.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> I remember a long time ago I came across a website with a black 200sx SE-R that was heavily modified and could hit 11 second quarter mile runs and had videos of it to prove it. But unfortunately I've formatted my computer and lost the videos and the website and was wondering if anyone still had it. All I remember was that it was apart of nissanpower.com If anyone still has the URL please tell me. Thanks. Or If anyone has any proof (video, photos,website) that a 200sx could can be faster than 13 seconds in the quarter mile, that'd be greatly appreciated as well, as my friend believes that 200sx's will never be fast. Ever.



go to www.sr20forum.com


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

a "quick" sentra 

i know which 200sx your talking about, but i dont remember the url


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Your friends just don't know any better. SE-R's are in the 13's with the very bottom shelf T25 setup. A local 200SX just got a 12.98 on his T25 before upgrading to a T28.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

there are handfull that run 10's or 9's though :hal:


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Its kind of sad that there isnt a single site or even a video of a quick SE-R. Even showing a timeslip isnt enough if you can't see the car do it, its half the fun. Otherwise we'd all be satisfied with the quarter mile times you can find at the back of Car & Driver.


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Head over to sr20deforum.com and do a search for se-r videos. I ran a really quick search and found a couple.

http://www.sr20forum.com/search.php?searchid=162488


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

check this one out http://www.svtperformance.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20025 a 91 se-r smoking a 542 rwhp musting cobra


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

www.se-r.net there a guy running 11's in has b14 200sx


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

green se-r said:


> check this one out http://www.svtperformance.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20025 a 91 se-r smoking a 542 rwhp musting cobra


The video on that link isn't working. Does anyone know where to find a working video of that race?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

if you calculate times, mike and wes with their ga16det's are running low 12's or lower


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*He you go.*

There should be a video on www.sr20forum.com 

I think it was the car from Insane Motorsports or something similar to that. Good luck in your search. :thumbup:


----------

